# Programmierer gesucht



## TobWen (24. Mrz 2004)

Hallo,

ich suche einen JAVA-Programmirer, der mir bei folgendem Problem zur Seite stehen kann:

Wir haben in der Schule einen Ordner mit Lernhilfen erstellt.
Da ich letztes Jahr mein Abi gemacht habe und nun nach dem Zivildienst etwas Zeit habe,
habe ich den gesamten Ordner (fast 500 Seiten) digitalisiert.

Nun fehlt noch eine Suchfunktion.
ich habe die Suchfunktion bereits in PHP realisiert, aber nun soll das Projekt doch auf CD 
veröffentlich werden.

Einen lokalen Webserver auf jedem Rechner zu installieren, halte ich für ein zu großes 
Sicherheitsrisiko und die Firewalls und verschiedenen Computersysteme könnten das ganze 
zu Grunde richten. Unter Linux wäre es ja dann eh nicht mehr lauffähig.

Ich suche daher einen Programmierer, der uns das ganze in Java umsetzen könnte.

Die Datenbank ist so aufgebaut (CSV-Datei)

Stichwort1;Stichwort2;Stichwort3;Stichwort4;Ergebnis1
Stichwort5;Stichwort6;Stichwort7;Stichwort8;Ergebnis2

Man gibt z.B. in der Suchezeile Stichwort2 ein und Ergebnis1 wird geliefert.

Ich habe das ganze in 12 Zeilen in PHP realisiert, aber PHP ist halt serverbasiert ... 
Java nicht, habe ich aber nie gelernt (Schande über mich).

Viele Grüße
Tobias


----------



## Miskral (26. Mrz 2004)

Hi 

soll das ganze als Applett oder als Anwendung laufen? Prinzipiel ist das nicht Schwierigkeit. Ich kenne zwar PHP nicht, aber man sagt das die relativ gut in der Zeichenkettenverwaltung sind. Vieleicht braucht man in JAVA etwas mehr als 12 Zeilen.

Wenn du Hilfe brauchst kannst du dich ja noch mal melden.

Gruß Christof


----------



## TobWen (nicht angemeldet) (4. Apr 2004)

sorry, das Projekt ist schon fertig.
Hat mich 60 EUR gekostet.

Wurde nicht über einen Post hier benachrichtet - Funktion ist wohl kaputt.

Grüße
Tobias


----------



## stev.glasow (4. Apr 2004)

TobWen (nicht angemeldet) hat gesagt.:
			
		

> sorry, das Projekt ist schon fertig.
> Hat mich 60 EUR gekostet.
> 
> Wurde nicht über einen Post hier benachrichtet - Funktion ist wohl kaputt.
> ...



 ???:L  Eigendlich funktioniert es (hab das eben noch mal getesten). Hast du dich vielleicht bei deiner E-Mail Adresse vertippt ? Wäre nett wenn du noch antwortest, denn wenn du deine E-Mail Adresse richtig eingebenen hast, gibt es doch noch irgendwo einen Fehler, der behoben werden muss.


----------



## Roar (4. Apr 2004)

60 euro?? oy, das wär doch kein problem gewesen. ein StringTokenizer, eine Enumeration und fertig ist


----------



## Thanni (5. Apr 2004)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 60 euro?? oy, das wär doch kein problem gewesen. ein StringTokenizer, eine Enumeration und fertig ist



na roar hättest du dich eher gemeldet hätteste dir etwas taschengeld dazu verdienen können 

gruß thanni


----------

